# Atomic dog bully show



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

who is all going to the show in TN this month? We are making the trip out from PA for the show in hopes of champing out our boy Luciano. Would like to meet anyone who is coming from the forum.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ronnie (DueceAddicTed) and I will be there!  I know Bully the Kid will be there too. Manny, Steph? Y'all coming?


----------

